# PCTV DVB-S2 460e Stick

## Marlo

Vendor=2013 Product=024c Version=0001

PCTV DVB-S2 460e Stick und Firmware  http://www.pctvsystems.com/Products/ProductsEuropeAsia/Satelliteproducts/PCTVDVBS2Stick/tabid/236/language/de-DE/Default.aspx

Für dieses Gerät braucht man nicht nur die richtigen Kernelmodule,

sondern auch die passende Firmware, die der Kernel gleich mitliefert.

Allerdings auf eine etwas andere Art.

Im Kernel außer DVB und v4l auch unter

 *Quote:*   

>     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                 │  
> 
>   │       -> Generic Driver Options                                                                                                                                                       │  
> 
>   │ (4)     -> Userspace firmware loading support (FW_LOADER [=y])                     

 

aktivueren. Sodann in  Device Drivers --> Multimedia support --> Media USB Adapter

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  <M>   Empia EM28xx USB video capture support     
> 
>  <M>     Empia EM28xx ALSA audio module               
> ...

 

die Module für die PVTV aktivieren. Jetzt noch das automatische

laden der Tuner und des Frontends aktivieren.

 *Quote:*   

> [*]   Autoselect tuners and i2c modules to build 
> 
>   *** Media ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, frontends) ***                                                      │ │  
> 
> Sensors used on soc_camera driver  --->                                                                                │ │  
> ...

 

Nach einem Reboot werden die Module zu em28xx geladen und ein Modul

mit Namen tda10071, dies ist unser Frontend.

Nun muss noch die passende Firmware installiert werde. Diese findet man unter:

 *Quote:*   

>  cd /usr/src/linux/scripts/

 

Dort gibt es eine ausführbare Datei mit der Bezeichnung:

 *Quote:*   

> get_dvb_firmware 

 

Wird die Datei ausgeführt erscheinen zunächst die unterstützten Komponenten.

Unter den angezeigten und unterstützen 38 Geräten ist unsere tda10071.

 *tux # ./get_dvb_firmware wrote:*   

> 
> 
> syntax: get_dvb_firmware <component>
> 
> Supported components:
> ...

 

Die Firmware wird heruntergeladen mit dem Befehl:

```
./get_dvb_firmware   tda10071
```

Nach dem download erhält man die beiden Dateien

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dvb-fe-tda10071.fw
> 
> PCTV_460e_reference.zip

 

In dem Verzeichnis gibt es unter anderem eine README.dvb-usb, eine readme.txt und eine faq.txt.

Nach der Lecktüre weiß man, das die  dvb-fe-tda10071.fw in das Verzeichnis

 *Quote:*   

> cp dvb-fe-tda10071.fw /lib/firmware 

 

gehört. Die *zip wird nicht benötigt.

Wichtig ist in dem Verzeichnis die Datei udev.txt. Hier sind die Udev-Regeln beschrieben,

die angelegt werden müssen.

 * /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So, create a new file /etc/udev/scripts/dvb.sh and add the following:
> 
> ------------------------------schnipp------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

und

 * /usr/src/linux/Documentation/dvb/udev.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The main udev configuration file /etc/udev/udev.conf
> 
> will tell you the directory where the rules are, most likely it's /etc/udev/rules.d/
> ...

 

Tu es! Und starte udev neu. Danach ist der Stick betriebsbereit!

Zum Fernsehen brauchen wir eine channels.conf. Die erhalten wir mit:

 *# emerge w_scan -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Ich habe mittlerweile mplayer, Gmplayer, xine, Gxine, Me TV ausprobiert. Nach

meinem Gefühl spiel jedoch VLC am besten. Da die Programme alle eine andere

channels.conf benötigen -- die man mit w_scan erstellen kann, beschränke ich mich auf

VLC. Mit 

```
 w_scan -s?
```

 wird die Satellitenliste angezeigt.

mit

```

w_scan -f s -R 0 -T 1 -E 0 -t 2 -s S19E2 -c DE -L > channelsVLC-Astra19.xspf
```

erhält man die freien Sender auf 19.2 east Astra 1F/1G/1H/1KR/1L

und mit

```
 w_scan -f s -R 0 -T 1 -E 0 -t 2 -s S28E2 -c DE -L > channelsVLC-Astra28.xspf
```

die freien Sender auf 28.2 east Astra 2A/B/C/D + EuroBird 1 28.5

jeweils ohne Radio.

VLC starten, Medien-> Datei öffnen, channelsXXX.conf laden. Moment warten. Los gehts.

Sender Umschalten -> Ansicht -> Wiedergabeliste

Have Fun!

Ma

----------

